# Inciamparci o Inciamparci sopra



## raymax

Cari amici,
Qual è la differenza tra inciamparci e inciamparci sopra ? Uno è più specifico dell’altro ? 
Grazie per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ci puoi fornire un esempio?


----------



## raymax

Eccoli esempi:

1)Lì passa il cavo, fai attenzione a non INCIAMPARCI.

2)Mettiamo questi bagagli in un posto dove mia nonna non possa INCIAMPARCI SOPRA e rompersi l’osso del collo.

Grazie di nuovo per l’aiuto!


----------



## bearded

Normalmente dopo il verbo 'inciampare' si usa la preposizione 'in' (inciampare in un ostacolo).
'Inciampare _sopra_ qualcosa' non mi sembra buon italiano.
..._dove mia nonna non possa inciamparci_: secondo me è sufficiente (ci = in essi).


----------



## Starless74

Salve,
negli esempi che hai fornito, le due forme sono equivalenti.
L'aggiunta di: "_sopra_" a mio avviso è sempre pleonastica poiché l'atto di inciampare presuppone sempre che il soggetto si trovi _sopra_ l'ostacolo nel momento in cui, camminando, vi inciampa.
Anche l'uso metaforico di _inciampare_ richiama pur sempre la situazione di cui sopra, pertanto non fa eccezione.

P.S.: sospetto inoltre che il pleonasmo sia analogo a espressioni come: _pensarci sopra_ / _pensarci su_, sulle quali però non mi dilungo oltre in questa sede.

[ Risposta incrociata ]


----------



## raymax

Ciao e grazie delle risposte,

Mi è venuta un’altra idea.
Non pensate che nel mio secondo esempio la preposizione "sopra" sottintende "i bagagli" ? Cioè se la nonna inciampa , cade proprio sopra questi bagagli . Forse per questo usano la preposizione " sopra " per sottolineare il movimento di cadere sui bagagli ?
Non lo so se il mio ragionamento sia giusto. 
Buona giornata.


----------



## Starless74

raymax said:


> Non pensate che nel mio secondo esempio la preposizione "sopra" sottintende "i bagagli" ? Cioè se la nonna inciampa, cade proprio sopra questi bagagli.
> Forse per questo usano la preposizione " sopra " per sottolineare il movimento di cadere sui bagagli ?


Certamente "sopra" concorda con: "i bagagli" (su cos'altro inciamperebbe la nostra nonna, altrimenti?).

Il fatto che la caduta successiva possa (ma non debba necessariamente) avvenire proprio _sopra_ l'ostacolo
non giustifica di per sé l'aggiunta di: "_sopra_" dopo: _inciampare_.
A mio avviso, da un punto di vista logico, se chi parla intende effettivamente una cosa del genere,
allora dovrebbe esplicitare: "...dove mia nonna non possa inciamparci *e caderci sopra*", poiché si tratta di descrivere momenti diversi.

...Ma forse sono troppo severo/pignolo. 😇 Attendi altri pareri.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> inciamparci *e caderci *sopra






raymax said:


> Forse per questo usano la preposizione " sopra "


Chi è che la usa? Per favore cita la tua fonte.


----------



## raymax

Grazie mille starless74 ! Adesso penso di aver capito la differenza. 

Caro bearded ,l’ho trovato sul sito web del dizionario italiano-inglese di Glosbe .
Il link di sotto .

inciamparci sopra in inglese, traduzione | Glosbe

Saluti a tutti dal Belgio piovoso.


----------



## bearded

raymax said:


> sul sito web del dizionario italiano-inglese di Glosbe


Forse i redattori sono influenzati dalla costruzione inglese... ma, comunque sia, ti sconsiglierei di 'assimilare' e usare questa costruzione ''inciamparci sopra'' che in italiano suona inelegante se non proprio scorretta.


----------



## raymax

Grazie del tuo consiglio "bearded".
👍


----------



## danieleferrari

raymax said:


> Eccoli esempi:


- *Ecco gli* esempi;
- *Eccoli;
- Eccoli, gli esempi
- Eccoli, esempi di...
...*


----------



## raymax

Grazie per la correzione 😀👍


----------



## ohbice

Condivido quello che dice starless al 5, inciamparci sopra, inciamparci dentro, inciamparci contro, sono costruzioni pleonastiche, forse con qualche derivazione regionale. Spesso anche il -ci è ridondante.
Riprendendo uno degli esempi iniziali, direi "Mettiamo i bagagli in un luogo tale per cui la nonna non corra il rischio di inciampare/inciamparci".


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> Spesso anche il -ci è ridondante.


Forse nel caso del "-ci" più che di ridondanza possiamo parlare di estrema precisione. 😬


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Normalmente dopo il verbo 'inciampare' si usa la preposizione 'in' (inciampare in un ostacolo).
> 'Inciampare _sopra_ qualcosa' non mi sembra buon italiano.


 A me sembra corretta anche la preposizione "su" (Es. "Ho inciampato su un gradino") e quindi probabilmente anche il corrispondente avverbio "sopra" (Es: "C'era un gradino e ci sono inciampato sopra"). Nell'ultimo esempio "sopra" sarà pleonastico ma non mi sembra scorretto.


----------



## lorenzos

ohbice said:


> *direi* "Mettiamo i bagagli *in un luogo tale per cui *la nonna non corra il rischio di inciampare/inciamparci".


Dai ohbice, stento a credere che tu davvero diresti "_in un luogo tale per cui la nonna..._"


----------

